
The Memory Area Network at the Heart of IBM’s Power10 - rbanffy
https://www.nextplatform.com/2020/09/03/the-memory-area-network-at-the-heart-of-ibms-power10/
======
rektide
Absolutely kick ass article, just top notch talk over some of the first
efforts we've seen to revise how we might put together big systems. The old
theorycraft article bloody nailed it too, just wonderful.

The sea change only comes after we stop deciding good interconnects only
belong on good chips.

128 lanes of pcie on a epyc but building & connecting other pcie systems
together is hard. But it shouldn't be. Gen-z & other hopefuls like ibm here
giving it an interesting go.

The serial ram is another cute force multiplier, very cute, but again I fear
enterprise-itis might keep it from wider adoption for this decade. But totally
also important gamechanging stuff, as hinted here, where whether it's ram or
more pc's on the other side doesn't really change the things that much.

Bridging of systems intensifies!!!

